# Neuen Schwerkraftfilter einfahren?



## kgw58 (26. Aug. 2011)

Hallo Teichfreunde!

 Habe den Filter jetzt seit 5 Wochen am Laufen, Dreikammersystem; Inhalt: Bürsten, UV-Strahler, Japan-Matten, BT-Tropfkörper aus PVC . Bis vor 3 Tagen lief alles normal der Nitrit-Wert sank langsam auf 0,3 mg/l. In den letzten Tagen steigt er wieder  ist das normal beim Einlaufen neuer Filter? Geimpft habe ich den Filter schon beim Start.


----------



## archie01 (26. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Neuen Schwerkraftfilter einfahren?*

Hallo
Hört sich schwer danach an , als wäre der Filter überfordert , wenn du wirklich 30000L hast ist er es wahrscheinlich auch.....
Aber ohne genaue Daten und Fotos kann man da nicht wirklich etwas Sicheres zu sagen.


Gruß
Archie

PS Die "BT Tropfkörper" tausch mal lieber gegen eine ordentliche Portion schwimmendes Helix , das wäre schon mal einiges effektiver....


----------



## kgw58 (26. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Neuen Schwerkraftfilter einfahren?*

Hallo Archie!
Der Teich mit Filter hat ein Volumen von 26800 l . Der Filter hat in jeder Kammer ca. 800 l (1m x 1m x 0,9 m)  konisch zulaufend. Bilder vom Filter habe ich leider noch nicht; vom Teich kuck  hier :  https://picasaweb.google.com/115963434044658034373/20100919KoiteichTeich . Es hat aber viel bei uns geregnet und wir waren gerade bei unserem Koihändler, der meinte das die Bauern im Moment wieder Gülle ausfahren, die dann mit dem Regen in den Teich gelangen kann.


----------



## AMR (26. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Neuen Schwerkraftfilter einfahren?*

vllt solltest du noch mehr Pflanzen einsetzen.


----------



## archie01 (26. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Neuen Schwerkraftfilter einfahren?*

Hallo
Überdimensioniert ist dein Filter sicher nicht , mein Schwerkraft Patronenfilter ist genauso groß , habe aber nur 16cbm.....
Wie kommst du auf den Eintrag von Gülle ? Benutzt du Brunnenwasser zweifelhafter Güte ?
Dann musst du mit solchen Wasserwerten immer rechnen.
Bei den Werten ist auf jeden Fall erstmal ein Teilwasserwechsel angesagt - dabei besser Leitungswasser nutzen, 30% sind sicher nicht zu viel.
Dein Filter wird der Wassermenge aber sicher nicht gerecht , da muß was Anderes her , wenn du dauerhaft an deinem Teich Spaß haben willst....
Aber dazu werden sich hier sicher noch die Experten äußern.

Gruß
Archie


----------



## kgw58 (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Neuen Schwerkraftfilter einfahren?*

Hallo Teichfreunde

Wo sind die Experten hin wo sind Sie geblieben?


----------



## Frankia (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Neuen Schwerkraftfilter einfahren?*

Hi zusammen,



> er meinte das die Bauern im Moment wieder Gülle ausfahren, die dann mit dem Regen in den Teich gelangen kann.



den Zusammenhang kann ich mir auch nicht erklären, entweder läuft dein Teich von außen über Wiesen und Acker voll...............

oder du verwendest stark verschmutztes Wasser .................vor allem mit Nitritbelastung......

ich würde auf alle Fälle einen Behälter mit mit mind. 200 l  Inhalt mit __ Hel-X  (ca. 100 L) füllen und dieses stark belüftet. Damit aktivierst du das Wachstum der Bakterien, die das giftigen Nitrit abbbauen............
Ohne Biokammer läuft langfristig nichts. ..................


----------



## kgw58 (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Neuen Schwerkraftfilter einfahren?*

Hallo Reinhold!
Der Teich ist ein Hochteich, da kann nichts rein laufen, gefüllt wurde er mit Leitungswasser.
Das habe ich auch den Koihändler gesagt, er ist der Auffassung das Ammoniak aus der Luft ausgewaschen wird und so in den Teich kommt.


----------



## Frankia (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Neuen Schwerkraftfilter einfahren?*

Hallo Gerd, hallo Ellen,

sorry hatte den Picas-Link übersehen.
Das sieht doch alles sehr durchdacht und ordentlich aus..............

...........klar, beim Hochteich ist das ausgeschlossen, aber dass aus dem Regenwasser so viel Ammoniak aus der Luft ausgewaschen wird und dann diese Nitrat-/Nitritwerte so stark verändern, halte ich bei der Teichwassermenge für ausgeschlossen........

es muß einen anderen Grund geben............

versuche wirklich, die Filterkapazität irgendwie zu erhöhen..................
grobe Regel : Filterinhalt = 10 % des Teichinhaltes..............
wie stark ist deine Pumpenleistung ?
wieviele Kois hast du im Teich ?


----------



## kgw58 (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Neuen Schwerkraftfilter einfahren?*

Hallo Reinhold!
Wir haben 2 Pumpen mit je 15000 l/h und 19 Koi drei große von 40 cm der Rest zwischen 10 und 20 cm. Wie lange brauch ein Neuer Filter bis er eingelaufen ist.


----------



## Frankia (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Neuen Schwerkraftfilter einfahren?*

Hallo Ihr beide,

einen genauen Zeitraum kann man nicht voraussagen, da  spielen andere Faktoren wie Wassertemparatur, Futtermenge, u.a. mit.
Mein Filter, auch ein PF mit Vortex und Sifi-Patrone und __ Hel-X hat ca. 1/2 Jahr gebraucht, wobei ich am Anfang noch "Starterbakterien" hinzugegeben habe.
Für dieses Jahr wirst du nicht mehr allzuviel erreichen.......................

das einzige ist, abwarten und TWW machen, wenn sich die Nitritwerte verschlechtern.................
für die Zukunft wäre eine zusätzliche Filtermöglichkeit ein kleiner Pflanzenfilter dazwischen zu schalten...........


----------



## kgw58 (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Neuen Schwerkraftfilter einfahren?*

Hallo Reinhold!
Danke für Deine Anregungen und Tipps. 

Muss mich wohl in Geduld üben !


----------



## archie01 (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Neuen Schwerkraftfilter einfahren?*

Hallo
Das mit dem "Filter einfahren" kann sehr unterschiedlich sein , mein Patronenfilter brauchte keine 2 Wochen um zur Höchstleistung überzugehen - mehr war nicht nötig.
Aber zu deiner Filteranlage kann ich nur sagen ; ersetze die BT-Tropfkörper aus PVC durch belüftetes Helix und versuche eine Vorfilterung einzubauen , dann klappt`s sicher besser mit der Filterleistung , eine US3 oder eine SiPa würden schon mal viel Grobschmutz aus dem Kreislauf entfernen , das können Bürsten nicht wirklich.....

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Frankia (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Neuen Schwerkraftfilter einfahren?*

Hallo Archie,

ja bei dem Teichinhalt und *2 cbm* Patronenfilter in Schwerkraft, UVC, ..............


----------



## Dumani (30. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Neuen Schwerkraftfilter einfahren?*

Hallo Gerd & Ellen,

einen hamma Teich habt Ihr .

Gruss, Dumani


----------



## Sven Horstedt (31. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Neuen Schwerkraftfilter einfahren?*

Moin . 

Wie viel füterst du zur Zeit ?
Ich würde diese auf das minimun reduzieren um dem Filter entgegenzukommen . 

mfg Sven .


----------



## kgw58 (31. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Neuen Schwerkraftfilter einfahren?*

Moin Sven!
Ich füttre etwa 200 G pro Tag  Morgens und gegen Abend .


----------



## Frankia (31. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Neuen Schwerkraftfilter einfahren?*

Hallo Gerd & Ellen,



> Ich würde diese auf das minimun reduzieren um dem Filter entgegenzukommen .



gib lieber dem Filter Zeit und füttere die Fische, die Wassertemperaturen sinken jetzt langsam und die Fische müssen einen langen Winter ohne Futter überstehen, also Reserven aufbauen....



> Ich füttre etwa 200 G pro Tag Morgens und gegen Abend



welches Futter verwendest Du ?

Ich würde höchstens beim Futter wechseln und auf Wheat germ umstellen.
Wheat Germ wird aus wertvollen, vorwiegend pflanzlichen Rohstoffen mit hohem Anteil an Weizenkeimen hergestellt. Dadurch wird dein Wasser auch weniger belastet, da weniger Rohproteine und Rohfette enthalten sind.


----------



## kgw58 (31. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Neuen Schwerkraftfilter einfahren?*

Hallo Reinhold

 Wir füttern Medicarp , al-ko.te  und Mehlwürmer. Die Mehlwürmer kommen besonders gut an.


----------



## Frankia (31. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Neuen Schwerkraftfilter einfahren?*

Hallo Ihr beide, 

Medicarp ist ok, welche Sorte von al-ko.te?

Die Mehlwürmer sind schon sehr Proteinhalting und deshalb würde ich sie ganz weglassen oder nur noch wenig füttern, als "Leckerle"......


----------



## kgw58 (1. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Neuen Schwerkraftfilter einfahren?*

Moin Reinhold
Wir nehmen al-ko.te Profi-mix 3 und 6 mm. Die Mehlwürmer sind nur als Leckerli gedacht, sind so 200 g in der Woche und das nur wenn die Temperatur über 17 ° liegt. Wassertemperatur  ist im Moment noch 18°.


----------



## Frankia (1. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Neuen Schwerkraftfilter einfahren?*

hallo ihr beide, 

könnt ihr ungefähr das Gesamtgewicht der Fische schätzen ........
Man rechnet ungefähr als tägl. Futterbedarf 10 % des Gesamtgewichtes der eingesetzten Fische...............

Also ich denke, dass der Nitritwert u.a. auch durch eine fehlende Biokammer verursacht wird, also versuche auf jeden eventl. __ Hel-X als Bio-Kammer in den Kreislauf mit einzuschalten.

In der Biokammer entsteht eine sog. Nitrifikation, d.h. die durch die Bakterien in der Biokammer verursachte Oxydation von Ammoniak zu Nitrat.

Im ersten Teil der Oxydation wird Ammoniak zu Nitrit und im wichtigen 2. Teil des Prozesses zu Nitrat (NO3−) umgesetzt.

Hast du eigentlich auch schon auf Ammoniak (NH3) untersucht?


----------



## kgw58 (1. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Neuen Schwerkraftfilter einfahren?*

Hallo Reinhold!
Ich denke mal so 3 bis 4 kg alle zusammen, haben dieses Jahr aber gut zugelegt.

Wir waren ganz verunsichert  mit denn Nitrit Werten, haben jetzt 3 verschiedene Tröpfchen Tests.
Alle zeigten was anderes an,  von 0,8 mg/l  bis 0.1 mg/l  war alles dabei. 

Sind am Montag beim Händler gewesen und haben die Wasserwerte messen lassen, dabei stellte sich raus das der O² Wert sehr niedrig war. Der Nitrit-Wert  lag bei 0,3 mg/l  . Hatten bis dahin nur den Filter belüftet. Jetzt belüften wir zusätzlich den Teich und nun fällt auch der Nitrit-Wert wieder . 

Hast du eigentlich auch schon auf Ammoniak (NH3) untersucht? *Nein*


----------



## Frankia (1. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Neuen Schwerkraftfilter einfahren?*

Hallo ihr beide, 

bei dem Fischgewicht liegt ihr mit der Futtermenge im Rahmen............

das Problem mit den Test kenne ich..................
ich habe jetzt den Testkoffer von SERA KOI, den auch mein Händler benutzt, bin allerdings sehr zufrieden.................

Wie viele Strömer betreibst du, bzw. was für eine Pumpe hast du im Betrieb?

Ist es möglich, einen Ausströmer in den Rücklauf (Rohr) zu installieren, damit erreichst du eine wesentlich bessere Vermischung von Luft und Wasser und damit eine bessere Auflösung der Sauerstoffmoleküle..............
Ich habe bei mir das Zulaufrohr angebohrt, das Loch mit einer kleinen Schlauchtülle versehen und dort den Lufschlauch durchgeführt, an dessen Ende dann einen länglicher Strömerstein befestigt und das Gesamte wieder ein Stück ins Rohr zurückgezogen.



> Jetzt belüften wir zusätzlich den Teich und nun fällt auch der Nitrit-Wert wieder .



Nach also, doch noch eine gute Nachricht...........


----------



## tolldiving (2. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Neuen Schwerkraftfilter einfahren?*

Hi Reinhold,

hast Du dich bei Deiner fütterungsempfehlung nicht um eine Dezimalstelle vertan ??

Btw. eine Futterumstellung auf Wheatgerm ist mal kompletter Unsinn.
da vollkommen ungeeignet um Fettreserven für die kalte Jahreszeit aufzubauen.

Futter das gegeben wird sollte schon ein Protein/Fettverhältnis von 3-1 bis 2-1 haben.
Ansonsten das vorhandene Futter auffetten.

Gerd,
bestimm mal den Ammoniumgehalt und gib auch an wann Du die Messungen durchgeführt hast (vor oder nach der Fütterung)
Ich hab den Verdacht dass Du evtl. so 1-2 Std nach Fütterung gemessen hast.
Der Nitritwert von 0,3 ist noch akzeptabel, solltest allerdings dringend mind. 500gr Kochsalz in den Teich geben um die Nitritgiftigkeit an den Kiemen abzupuffern.
Stell auch mal die Fütterung für einen Tag ein und prüfe die Wasserwerte (Ammonium, Nitrit), diese sollten eingentlich fallen.
Wenn nicht hilft nur die Ausschlußmethode.

Achja, 100 Liter Helix reichen vollkommen aus.


----------



## Frankia (2. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Neuen Schwerkraftfilter einfahren?*

Hallo tolldiving

siehe hier zur Futtermenge:

http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/fischliste.php



> eine Futterumstellung auf Wheatgerm ist mal kompletter Unsinn.
> da vollkommen ungeeignet um Fettreserven für die kalte Jahreszeit aufzubauen.



.........war ja auch mehr als Alternative für den Vorschlag einer "Minimal-Fütterung" gedacht und es ist auch bekannt, dass Fische für den Winter Reserven aufbauen müssen, das aber zum Großteil schon während der gesamten Sommersaison passiert..........



> dringend mind. 500gr Kochsalz in den Teich geben




bei einem Teichvolumen von ca. 30000 l wird das wohl nicht ausreichen...........


----------



## kgw58 (2. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Neuen Schwerkraftfilter einfahren?*

Moin Reinholt
Der Teich ist schon aufgesalzen, schon seit Anfang an. Schon während des Neubaus hatten wir die Koi in einem 10000 l Becken dort war schon Viehsalz drin. Im ganzen sind nun etwa 25 kg drin. 
 

Die Futtermenge stimmt schon, habe einen Teil der Koi schon seit 3 Jahren und haben die Futtermenge den Neuzugängen immer angepasst. Den Winter und das Frühjahr haben die immer  gut überstanden.



Pumpen für O² habe ich jetzt 2 eine Membran 2000 l/h Pumpe und eine von OAS. 2000 l/h
Ausströmer 4 in Filter 2 im Teich .

Also so einen Testkoffer von SERA KOI werde ich mir noch besorgen.

Werde jetzt die Nitrit Werte im Auge behalten . 



Hallo tolldiving

Zum Messen des Ammoniaks. Könnte  selbst keine Schlüsse daraus ziehen.

Die Messungen werden meist gegen 10 Uhr  durchgeführt vor dem Füttern.

Mit dem nicht Füttern habe ich ein Problem . Meine Frau


----------



## Frankia (2. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Neuen Schwerkraftfilter einfahren?*

Hallo ihr beide,

zur Frage Ammonium/Ammoniak:

Ammonium (NH4) ist ein Hauptabfallprodukt der Fische. 80 % werden über die Kiemen und 20 % über den Verdauungstrakt ausgeschieden. Das harmlose Ammonium (NH4) befindet sich im Wasser im Gleichgewicht mit dem Fischgift Ammoniak (NH3).

Bei *pH 7* liegt der größte Teil als Ammonium (NH4) vor. Mit *steigendem* pH Wert sinkt aber der Anteil an Ammonium (NH4) und der Anteil an giftigem Ammoniak (NH3) nimmt zu.

Deshalb ist es u. a. auch wichtig, dass du deinen PH-Wert kontrollierst.

Besonders gefährlich ist NH3 (Ammoniak), das bei PH-Werten über *7* aus Ammonium (NH4) entsteht.


----------



## kgw58 (2. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Neuen Schwerkraftfilter einfahren?*

Moin Reinholt!
Der ph_Wert liegt bei 7,5 nach meiner Meinung im grünen Bereich!


----------



## Frankia (2. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Neuen Schwerkraftfilter einfahren?*

hi Gerd,



> Der ph_Wert liegt bei 7,5 nach meiner Meinung im grünen Bereich!



ja.....so ist es, aber behalte die Werte im Auge.....


----------



## tolldiving (3. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Neuen Schwerkraftfilter einfahren?*



Lanz-Bulldog schrieb:


> Hallo tolldiving
> 
> siehe hier zur Futtermenge:
> 
> ...



Reinhold,

Dein Link funktioniert übrigens nicht.

Rechne mal nach, wenn ich Deiner Fütterungsempfehlung von 10% des Lebendgewichtes folgen würde, müßte ich pro Tag über 4kg Futter in den Teich schmeissen 

Daher 1-2%, Gerd hat ~ 5kg Fisch im Teich dann kannste ja ausrechnen was raus kommt.

Der Vorschlag zur Minimalfütterung dieses Wheat-Germ Zeugs zu verwenden ist Kappes, vor allem vor dem Hintergund einer relativ unbekannten Wassergüte. Die Nitritwerte die gerade nach oben schiessen lassen aufhorchen.
Futtersorten mit geringem Fettanteil und schlecht verdaulichem KH-Anteil begünstigen um ein vielfaches die Ammoniakausscheidung, da hier überwiegend das Protein als energiequelle genutzt wird und belasten die Wasserwerte zusätzlich.

bzgl. Salz und Nitrit hab ich eine Formel von 0,5kg Salz je mg/l Nitrit auf 10000l im Kopf und das mit den 500gr. passt dann als Minimalanforderung 

Wobei ich beste Erfahrungen mit zyklischer Salzzugabe von 0,5% gemacht habe.
Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Gerd,
stopp einfach mal die Fütterung und bestimm Nitrit und Ammonium. Wenns sinkt -> Futtermenge reduzieren, tägl. Frischwasserzugabe (Temp. nicht mehr als 1-2 Grad absinken lassen) weil der Filter noch nicht stabil läuft.


----------



## Frankia (3. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Neuen Schwerkraftfilter einfahren?*

Hallo zusammen

sorry, jetzt habe ich  wirklich daneben geschossen..........

mit der Liste aus Lothar Gelhar, der Link funktioniert nur, wenn man sich *anmeldet.*....


das ist momentan meine Fischmenge.....

 Fisch  	 Länge  	 Masse  	 Hunger 
	Sanke (Fee) 
	72.0 cm 	       5972.0 g 	         59.7g
	Shiro Utsuri 
	75.0 cm 	       7593.8 g 	         75.9g
	D/Kohaku 
	45.0 cm 	       1458.0 g 	         14.6g
	D / Gin Matsuba 
	35.0 cm 	        686.0 g 	          6.9g
	D/Showa (Felix) 
	45.0 cm 	      1458.0 g 	         14.6g
	Sanke (Sissi) 
	45.0 cm 	      1458.0 g 	         14.6g
	Shiro Beko
	60.0 cm 	      3456.0 g 	         34.6g
	Blacky 
	54.0 cm 	      2519.4 g 	        25.2g
	Kessi 
	50.0 cm 	      2250.0 g 	        22.5g

 Zusammen  	 481.0cm Länge  =	 *26851.1g*  Gewicht ergibt 	 *268.5*g Futter

Also 26851 kg Gewicht =  268, 5 g Futter-.....................

Hallo tolldiving



> Hi Reinhold,
> 
> hast Du dich bei Deiner fütterungsempfehlung nicht um eine Dezimalstelle vertan ??



natürlich  .........            ........... immer gut wenn einer aufpasst.................


----------



## Zermalmer (3. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Neuen Schwerkraftfilter einfahren?*



Lanz-Bulldog schrieb:


> Also 26851 kg Gewicht =  268, 5 g Futter-.....................


Hallo Reinhold,
und dann streichen wir noch das 'k', und dann stimmt es auch mit dem Fischgewicht.


----------



## Frankia (3. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Neuen Schwerkraftfilter einfahren?*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> Hallo Reinhold,
> und dann streichen wir noch das 'k', und dann stimmt es auch mit dem Fischgewicht.



Hi Andreas,

..............*26851* kg =* 2,6 to*........da würde mein Teich vermutlich übrlaufen.....


du merkst auch alles...........

Ich glaub ich muß mich besser konzentrieren, sonst...............


----------



## Frankia (3. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Neuen Schwerkraftfilter einfahren?*

hallo

ich gebs auf...................

ich glaub, ich brauch Urlaub oder es liegt an der Sonne, im Moment.......... 31 °............:smoki



> .............26851 kg = 2,6 to........da würde mein Teich vermutlich übrlaufen



meinte natürlich 26,851  to


----------



## Zermalmer (3. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Neuen Schwerkraftfilter einfahren?*

Hallo Reinhold,
einigen wir uns einfach darauf, dass es ein wenig zu warm zum Denken war und einfach nun Wochenende ist... manchmal ist halt irgendwie der Wurm drin


----------



## Frankia (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Neuen Schwerkraftfilter einfahren?*

Hallo Andreas,

du sprichst mir aus der Seele................


----------

